# Java Login - HTML



## tHeCoNsPi (2. Juni 2004)

hi .....

ich brauche für eine Homepage die ich in Dreamweaver MX gemacht habt.. HTML Homepage..einen Code für einen Java Login.... in den Tuturials hab ich nix gefunden.. im google eingentlich auch ziehmlich wenig....

hat da jemand was für mich    


wäre echt froh...

sry wenns so einen thread schon gibt...


mfg
bye theConspi°!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Juni 2004)

1. Bitte konsequenter auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten.

Zu deinem Problem: Meinst du Java oder Javascript? Da ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass du Javascript meinst, kann ich dir sagen: sowas ist nicht möglich.

Es gibt in Javascript keine Möglichkeit, Daten dauerhaft zu speichern.

Abgesehen davon solltest du vielleicht etwas deutlicher beschreiben, was dein "Login" überhaupt bewirken soll.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2004)

-->Webmaster-FAQ


----------



## tHeCoNsPi (3. Juni 2004)

*re*

Ok Sorry  wegen der Rechtschreibung... je schneller ich tippe desto mehr Fehler   ...

Wegen dem Login:

Es gibt einen Link im Index der Interne Mitteilungen sind: Da sind Termine drinnen.

Es soll so aussehen:

Headline: Bitte geben Sie das Passwort ein - Dann die Passworteingabe - Wenn richtig - Weiterleitung - Wenn falsch - 3 Versuche sonst Zugriff verweigert.

Manche haben gesagt, ich solls mit PHP machen, nur der Webspace unterstützt das leider nicht.

mfg bye conspi°!


----------



## Krypthonas (3. Juni 2004)

Es gibt keine *sichere Möglichkeit* mit JavaScript solch ein Problem zu lösen. Mit htaccess vielleicht aber es könnte ein wenig Zeit kosten. 
Also ich weis nicht.
Die 4 Euro im Monat für PHP sind nun für jeden einigermaßen vertretbaren Webmaster drin, im Monat für einen Webhost aufzugeben.

Und ausserdem heist es JavaScript. 
Mensch Junge!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## tHeCoNsPi (3. Juni 2004)

*re*

hi..

Vielleicht hab ich es falsch erklärt.

Auf der Homepage ist ein Bereich, der nur für bestimmte Leute da ist. 

Es soll so sein:

Link - Geben Sie das Passwort ein um in den Mitgliedsbereich zu kommen: Eingabefeld - Dann zur Seite .

Und bei einer falscher Passworteingabe einfach eine Fehlermeldung.

  

Das ganze in einer HTML Homepage, den Webspace wo ich hab unterstütz kein, MsQL, Pearl oder PHP ...  

Ich hätte für das ganze eine HTML Variante, aber das ist zu leicht zum knacken. Passwort steht im Quelltext ...  


mfg bye conspi


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2004)

Das Problem besteht auch bei Javascript.... da steht das Passwort auch in irgendeiner Art  im Quelltext...für jeden lesbar.(ich wüsst abgesehen davon auch nicht, wie soetwas mit HTML-Mitteln funktionieren sollte)

Abgesehen davon würde eine Javascript-Variante nicht verhindern, dass man über einen direkten Aufruf der URL dorthin gelangt....ohne Passwortabfrage.

Probiers doch per .htaccess, das ist sicher und wird auch auf vielen Gratis-Webspaces erlaubt ....kompliziert isses eigentlich auch nicht

Wie es geht, erfährst du bspw. bei SelfHTML


----------



## tHeCoNsPi (3. Juni 2004)

*re*

*hehe* jetzt komm ich drauf. Ich bin so dumm.


@fatalus:



<html>

<head>


<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Passwortabfrage</title>
<script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
	var a,b,c,passwort, i=0;
	a="fehle";
	b="christian";
	c="herbert";
	//-->
</script>
</head>

<body>
<h2>Passwortabfrage</h2>
<script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
	while (passwort!="FehleChristianHerbert" && i<3) {
	passwort=prompt("Bitte geben Sie das Passwort ein!","");
	i++;

	if (passwort!=b+a+c) {
	alert ("Falsches Passwort");
	}
	else {
	alert ("Herzlich Willkommen !");
	passwort=="b+a+c";
	i==0;
	}
	}
	if (passwort!=b+a+c) {
	alert("Drei Fehlversuche - Auf Wiedersehen!");
	window.close ()
	}

	//-->
</script>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>Hier gehts weiter :&nbsp;&nbsp; <a target="_parent" href="interne.htm">Klick</a></p>
</body>

</html>

Es sollte so sein wie:

http://www.stadtmusik.at -> auf das Logo klicken. Dann auf Internet Mitteilungen, dann seht ihrs.

Das ist ganz sicher Java. 
 


mfg bye conspi°!


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2004)

Ganz sicher ist das ein *JAVA*-Applet. Genauso sicher ist dies hier das *JavaScript*.Forum.

Bliebe zu erwähnen, dass JAVA nichts mit JavaScript zu tun hast... es gibt hier auch ein Extra Java-Forum.

Dieses Java-Applet nennt sich WebGate und sollte per  leicht zu finden sein


----------



## tHeCoNsPi (6. Juni 2004)

*re*

Okay danke


----------

